# L280 now spooling



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

My 942 is getting an upgrade right now.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I just checked and my software version is now L280. I have corrected the thread title (well, I thought I had. Maybe I can't).


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

yup


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Bet OTA analog is in there.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Just downloaded photos from my digital camera via the 942 USB port. It works great.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

Moderator, could you please change the version number in the title of this thread to L280?


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

So how soon do think till we can expect release notes???


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

They have been posted on the satelliteguys forum

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=88031


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Just saw them there. Thanks.

So when do the pocket Dish's come out or are they already available?

Also, what about hard drive expansion drives. Any word on when and if these might be made available?


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

L280 KNOCKS OUT 129!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS NOT IN ANY MENUES or does a check swith reconize it... it has x all ok in the checkswithch menu. but still can watch the dish 1000 screen


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Yep, just installed my Dish 1000 last night, now no 129...


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

It does fix the DVI bug I was having, as well as allows me to get 2 digital OTA that were not working with 229, so I am happy. Now just need to get 129 back on the point dish screen!!! 

Also, the new DISH home is still not there in 280...


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Anyone know if this is widespread release ? I'm still at 229. Also any better OTA signal reception on weaker stations ?


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> Anyone know if this is widespread release ? I'm still at 229. Also any better OTA signal reception on weaker stations ?


Did not have time to do an extensive look before I ran out the door this morning. However, I tuned it briefly to a weaker station which managed to break up totally in the time I was looking. So, I would say no, though with that station I'm never sure if it's them or me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This should be widespread. It should still work just fine with 129, except that the sat doesn't show up on the point dish screen. The channels should still be available, though (they are on mine).


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This should be widespread. It should still work just fine with 129, except that the sat doesn't show up on the point dish screen. The channels should still be available, though (they are on mine).


They aren't on mine. It now shows CONN and X on that port on the check switch summary.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

OTA is definitely worse for fringe UHF channels. That I can prove......


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

JEFF M said:


> OTA is definitely worse for fringe UHF channels. That I can prove......


Not to be argumentative (but what the heck, it's Friday night), reception on borderline channels varies day to day with atmospheric conditions. I'm going to reserve judgement for a few days and see the pattern.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

No problem, they were the first to drop in perfect conditions. I see about a 10 percent degrade across the board.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

My OTA is actually better. I have never seen my local CBS over 85 and it is steady at 96 right now.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

My 942 has 280 and all my HD channels channels are doing some sort of weird sputter thing. 

Anyone else see this????


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

On first blush, my OTA reception is about the same. Need to log more time under more conditions to get a better read.

John


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I connected a 2.0 USB flash drive and it work fine. Has anyone tried connecting a USB hard drive?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

A few things: One, the NR/AO bug is still there for OTA, but you can add analog to the problem set now that L280 is out. Also, I locked up my receiver by unplugging my camera. There was a nice message saying that I'd unplugged my Multimedia device, but no response to any input. (I was planning on doing a cold restart anyway...)

Mark, since these features aren't in the Dish manual for the 942, do you know if Dish is planning on releasing an on-line addendum to the Owner's Manual?


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Are we posting bugs that are new with L280 here?

Just in case the answer is yes, I have new problems with OTA guide data. I subscribe to locals and with L229, the guide data was mapping to the corresponding digital channels. With L280, two of those channels are now showing "Digital Service": WSYR 009-01 (ABC) broadcasting on 17, and WTVH 005-01 (CBS) broadcasting on 47. This is after multiple scans for only digital local channels. These channels are from the Syracuse NY DMA and my sat locals are from Rochester NY, but like I said they used to map fine with L229. 

On a different note, when I scan for analog and digital locals, the subchannels on one of the digital channels are out of order: what should be on 003-01 shows up on 003-02 and vice versa.  That is, 003-01 should be WSTM and 003-02 should be WSTQ, but when I include analog channels in the scan, they are reversed. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the subchannels have different call signs? I say that because WCNY's (024-01/02/03/04 on 25) subchannels are also WCNY and they show up in the correct order.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I ran into the Error 7 problem on my recordings after 280 uploaded. I found that over half my recordings would not play. After cursing dish profusely for 10 minutes due to my corrupted recordings, I calmed down and did the soft reset. My recordings were fine after that.


----------



## softwiz (May 12, 2005)

It appears the Dolby Digtal issue is fixed. I can pip and swap and I've never lost DD yet.

Now on this new PIP while in browse feature. If I press the PIP button while in browse, the PIP window appears and the audio switches to the PIP window. If I remove the PIP window, the audio stays on the channel that was in the now closed PIP window. Pressing swap brings back the audio of the main channel. This appears like a bug to me.

I wish there was a button you could press that would change the the audio between the main and PIP window without swapping them. My old Ultimate TV had this. They are close to this with this new PIP feature from browse but once you are hearing the audio from the PIP window, there's no way to switch the audio back to the main window other than pressing swap twice.

I would also like to be able to press PIP from the GUIDE to tune the PIP window to the selection in the GUIDE.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Foxbat said:


> Mark, since these features aren't in the Dish manual for the 942, do you know if Dish is planning on releasing an on-line addendum to the Owner's Manual?


I hope so. Or at least download a video to everyone describing the new features.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And, guys - any bugs you post in this thread will get lost in the mix, and not seen. If you don't know what the bug reporting procedure is, please go read the posting rules again.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

It does not look like any work was done to fix the right side blocking. In fact, it seems worse today than I've ever seen it.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone noticed the "customer support menu" is now diabled?


Phil


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

NTIMID8 said:


> Has anyone noticed the "customer support menu" is now diabled?
> 
> Phil


yup
That'll fix us


----------



## Peug (May 8, 2005)

When selecting Multimedia (4) USB Storage (2) Dish Recordings Manage Device (1) or Dish Recordings Send to Device (2) the Information window pops up saying *This feature is currently not supported.*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Peug - it's currently only supported for a pocketdish.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

JEFF M said:


> No problem, they were the first to drop in perfect conditions. I see about a 10 percent degrade across the board.


My OTA is fine, with the exception of the under-powered KMWB in the Twin Cities, one of these days this channel will have to come out of the mud.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

It still seems that despite months of waiting and a jump of 51 versions, in single mode, TV2 output STILL SUCKS... what is it with Dish and getting this to work?


----------



## cruzer (May 16, 2005)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Just downloaded photos from my digital camera via the 942 USB port. It works great.


Is there documentation somewhere detailing how to do this  ? If not, could you please tell me how to do this? 

Thanks.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I am not aware of any. It is very simple. Just go to the Multimedia screen on the setup menu. After you have done that, just plug your USB flash drive into the USB slot on the front of the 942. As soon as you do this, it will pop up asking what you want to do. This is how a flash drive works, I would think a digital camea would work about the same as the 942 is doing the work, not your camera.


----------



## HDTV55 (May 9, 2003)

cruzer said:


> Is there documentation somewhere detailing how to do this  ? If not, could you please tell me how to do this?
> 
> Thanks.


Here ya go!


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks buddy. That really helps!


----------



## brwells (May 29, 2005)

Tried two different USB stick drives - neither were recognized after inserted into the front USB slot. They both work fine on my PC - FAT32, nothing but photos, etc.

Maybe coincidental, but about 30 seconds after inserting the first stick the 942 did a program download (not at the time it was scheduled to do so), rebooted, did some diagnostics, and came back up. It only did this once.

I have L281. Any iedeas on why the USB flash might not work?

Also, where do you find the Quick Facts on what each download contains or fixed? I looked all over the Dish site to no avail...


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I've tried hooking my Canon Power Shot G-3 digital camera to both USB ports. Nothing happens in fron port. Rear port says "unsupported usb device". I thought Canon was a fairly common / popular digital camera.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

brwells said:


> Also, where do you find the Quick Facts on what each download contains or fixed? I looked all over the Dish site to no avail...


 :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You'll have much greater success looking here. Some of the moderators are usually able to obtain release notes from Dish. Many times those notes omit obvious and even beneficial changes so again you're better off looking here to see what users have discovered. After it appears here it gets added to the 942 Software History page.

For other receivers check the Receiver Software Versions page and click on the version number.


----------



## brwells (May 29, 2005)

Thanks, BobaBird!

Just went out and got a hard drive - that worked unlike my USB flash drives... But, as far as I can tell, the off-loading of recordings is not yet enabled, just photo management.

Is that correct?


----------

